# Southeast Garden Railroad Show is NEXT WEEKEND!



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
It is almost here. We have had newspaper articles, billboards, magazine ads, radio and TV commercials! We are all set. See http://www.segrs.com/ for all the details and be sure to check out the latest newsletter for tour info!


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
Just returned from the show site. Clubs and dealers already arriving! IT IS LOOKING GOOD! Y'all come!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

See you there, 0900 Friday......


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett, 
I'll be there! There are some great clubs setting up and WOW at the vendors!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick: You want more pics? Come on down and take all you want.







. Also buy some trains. I'll see what I can do for you. Later RJD


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

See you there Friday morning, going from vender to vender getting what 
I need, than enjoy the rest of the show. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 04/30/2009 6:06 AM
Nick: You want more pics? Come on down and take all you want.







. Also buy some trains. I'll see what I can do for you. Later RJD






Thanks RJ, you da man


----------



## jdmitchell (Jan 2, 2008)

Well it's the day before the show and I'm here and ready. I feel like a kid on Christmas eve. 
See ya'll there. 
Jim


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Guys,
Some pictures will be nice. It is always cool to see what's going on at shows.
Paul


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely!! For those of us stuck here in the center of the US (and not able to get to have any fun) the pictures are our lifeline!!! We'll be eagerly anticipating your reports!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

WONDERFUL show, nice trip from Nashvegas and back excluding the terrible rain (to go with terrible GA roads). 

It was nice to put a few faces with voices/names.

Two points with nearly 25 years of trainshows under my belt- 

+The first show where I actually found (and bought) everything on my short list. 

+The first show where everyone was very friendly and willing to talk, from dealers to exhibitors to organizers. The live steam guys were especially great, especially asking if we (public) had questions, and willing for some show and tell. 

A lot of buying going on, good for the vendors. 

I did not attend any of the clinics, but did speak to a very nice man that was scratchbuilding cars and locomotives in 7/8"n2 including two amazing steam locos. 

I have some assorted photos, give me some time to get them on Flickr....


----------



## jdmitchell (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, this is my first time to post a picture. Hope it works, this was really cool, a fish car.


----------

